# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Gouldian: πώς ξεχωρίζουμε το φύλο?

## aeliopetri

gouldian πως ξεχωριζουμε το φιλο?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

τα θηλυκα εχουν λιγο πιο θαμπα χρωματα απο το αρσενικο......Πιο θολα....Δεν ειναι δηλαδη τοσο λαμπερα

----------


## aeliopetri

δεν πεζει κανενα ρολο το ψαλιδομα της ουρας?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

θα σε γελασω...Δεν ειχα ακουσει ποτε κατι τετοιο.....Αυριο το πρωι θα κοιταξω τα δικα μου να συγκρινω αν θες.....Γιατι δεν μας βαζεις καποιες φωτο να σου πουμε τι πουλακια εχεις?
Υπαρχει και σχετικο αρθρο που συγκρινει με φωτο τα δυο φυλα

----------


## aeliopetri

δεν εχω παρει ακομη gouldian αλλα σκευτομε να παρω και γιαυτο θελω να μαθω πρωτα πριν τα παρω...εχει 2 στο pet shop που πιγενω αλλα δεν ξερη ουτε ο ανθροπως εκει αν ειναι ζευγαρη

----------


## ria

Γιωργο καλησπερα και καλως ηρθες απ οτι ξερω δεν παιζει ρολο η ουρα ..μπορεις να ξεχωρισεις τα αρσενικα -θυληκα απο το χρωμα του κεφαλιου..στα θυληκα ειναι πιο θαμπο ενω στο αρσενικο το χρωμα ειναι πολυ εντονο διαβασε αν θες εδω μερικα πραγματα για την φροντιδα τους ειναι αρκετα ευαισθητα πουλακια..:  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...uldian-Finches
και ριξε αν θες μια ματια και εδω:  http://www.efinch.com/species/gould.htm

στο ξενογλωσσο site εχει και συνδεσμους με φωτογραφιες στο κατω μερος της ιστοσελιδας!!!!!

σου παραθετω και 2 φωτο για να παρεις μια εικονα:

θυληκο:
http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

αρσενικο:
http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## aeliopetri

Σας ευχαριστο και τους 2 το ενα θα ειναι σιγουρα αρσενικο το αλλο ομος ειναι κιτρινο δεν ειναι σαν το θυλικο τις φοτο που μου εβαλες Ρια

----------


## ria

> Σας ευχαριστο και τους 2 το ενα θα ειναι σιγουρα αρσενικο το αλλο ομος ειναι κιτρινο δεν ειναι σαν το θυλικο τις φοτο που μου εβαλες Ρια




γιωργο θυμασαι ειναι με μοβ στηθος ή λευκο??
το παρακατω που σου βαζω ειναι θυληκο κιτρινικεφαλο μωβ στηθος!
http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

θυληκο μαυροκεφαλο με κιτρινη πλατη λευκο στηθος:

http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## aeliopetri

Ρια το μονο που θιμαμε ειναι οτι ειναι κιτρινο με κοκκινο κεφαλακι και λιγο γαλαζιο γιρο απο το λεμο του..αυριο θα τα δω ξανα και να σου πο σιγουρα

----------


## aeliopetri

ειδα ξανα τα gouldians σιμερα στο πετ και ειναι σαν το προτο θυλικο που μου εδιξες εσυ ρια αλλα με πολυ εντονοτερα χροματα και κατακοκκινο κεφαλι...ισος να ειναι και τα 2 θυλικα

----------


## ria

> ειδα ξανα τα gouldians σιμερα στο πετ και ειναι σαν το προτο θυλικο που μου εδιξες εσυ ρια αλλα με πολυ εντονοτερα χροματα και κατακοκκινο κεφαλι...ισος να ειναι και τα 2 θυλικα



γιωργο λες για το γκουλντιαν με την πρασινη πλατη ή με την κιτρινη?????? κανε μου αν θες παραθεση την φωτο!!!!!! αν ειναι με εντονοτερα χρωματα ειναι μαλλον αρσενικα και οχι θυληκα..μπορεις να ρωτησεις στο πετ σοπ αν μπορεις να τα βγαλεις μια φωτο ωστε να σου πουμε για πιο σιγουρα???

----------


## aeliopetri

[QUOTE=ria;448533]γιωργο θυμασαι ειναι με μοβ στηθος ή λευκο??
το παρακατω που σου βαζω ειναι θυληκο κιτρινικεφαλο μωβ στηθος!
http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ΓΙΑ αυτο λεω Ρια ... ειναι το ιδιο αλλα με πολυ εντονοτερα χρωματα και με κατακοκκινο κεφαλακι

----------


## daras

το συγκεκριμενο ειναι κιτρινοκεφαλο...πιο κοκκινο κεφαλι δε σημαινει απαραιτητα αρσενικο..απλα κοκκινοκεφαλο πουλι. αν ομως μετα το κοκκινο εχει πολυ εντονο το τυρκουαζ "δαχτυλιδι" να περικλειει το κοκκινο...τοτε μαλλον προκειται για αρσενικο.

----------


## ria

γιωργο αν ειναι σαν το παρακατω με τοσο εντονα χρωματα δηλαδη ειναι μαλλον αρσενικο!!!!

http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## aeliopetri

ναι ετσι ειναι αλλα με μοβ στιθος

----------


## ria

> ναι ετσι ειναι αλλα με μοβ στιθος


γιωργο με ποιο εμοιαζε περισσοτερο? οχι οτι μπορω να σου πω με σιγουρια αλλα τουλαχιστον να κανουμε μια προσπαθεια..οπως ειπε και ο πανος παραπανω ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να διακρινουμε φυλο..

http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------

